# It's arrived... Red 35



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Just picked it up this afternoon from the performance center. 1st the bad news for r35NZ... the reset for the tyre warning can only be done at the performance center, sorry.

English manual will be available in June. Run in is 1st 500km under 3000rpm, 2nd 500km under 4000rpm, oil change at 4000kms. The oil has already been changed after they did the minor bedding in at the track.

Car comes with bunch of manuals and a quick reference DVD.

The number plate was a special surprise from the dealer for me. I'll take some pics of the car at the Aqualine golf club tomorrow. If anyone's out that way, I'll be driving there for a 6.30am tee off.

Enjoy, as I will tomorrow on the aqualine...


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Oh, that's lovely! Congratulations!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Looks fantastic!
Lucky man.


----------



## Voe (Jan 17, 2008)

congrats mate. I'm so jealous

that number plate is a hell of a bonus


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

forgot to mention, the last picture shows the rear camera which was fitted by the performance center.


----------



## MarkyMark 77 (Mar 4, 2008)

Those pics make me want to change from white to red.......I think  

Posh garages over there by the way........is that a pushbike behind the car??!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

MarkyMark 77 said:


> Those pics make me want to change from white to red.......I think
> 
> Posh garages over there by the way........is that a pushbike behind the car??!


heh, i have a house with 2 parking spots, covered and uncovered.

yes, it's a mountain bike. spring is here and it's a great place to go cycling.


----------



## beppi (Dec 26, 2007)

Congratulation!!! I just also order a Premium red but I must wait for 1 year....But I hope to be one on the first in Italy to have GT-R.


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

Gorgeous. How do you like it so far?

That's a pretty tight fit in the garage


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Yakozan said:


> Gorgeous. How do you like it so far?
> 
> That's a pretty tight fit in the garage


it's fantastic. getting so many looks around roppongi tonight it was ridiculous. no one seems to have seen a red version before...

the thing tramlines like mad but you get used to it.

the satnav is shite, can't even key in a postal code.

gearbox makes a ton of noise at idle, and when it shifts into first there's an almighty clunk.

for all the negatives though there's a 1000 positives. it's an awsome piece of machinery.

yes, tight fit but not too bad. that's why i needed the backup camera.


----------



## Pugwash (Mar 6, 2007)

Looks Awesome, congrats.

Red is todays colour, wonder waht my colour will be next week.


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

that looks lovelly in red,very nice car mate:thumbsup:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

haha fantastic 
Congratulations.


----------



## sarnie (Nov 30, 2007)

Not jealous at all, not one bit! lol

Thats the exact spec that i want, Red with the smoked rims


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

very nice!! Drop by Segafredo in Hiroo tomorrow so we can all take a look at it! Or better still come to our meet next Wed @ 9 in Daikoku PA


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

DCD said:


> very nice!! Drop by Segafredo in Hiroo tomorrow so we can all take a look at it! Or better still come to our meet next Wed @ 9 in Daikoku PA


where is it? near the hsbc premier centre?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

yes just down the small road that goes to National Azabu. I'm cycling there in the afternoon (if weather is nice)


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Congrats on the new wheels. Looks the part!


----------



## deric (Feb 11, 2008)

Congratulation with red godzilla

ps. nice plate number


----------



## jack (Dec 11, 2007)

Thats the colour I want! If I ever came over to Japan would you take me for ride  

Cheers
John


----------



## SmeeAgain (Mar 11, 2008)

many you have many thousands of miles of happy motoring, very pleased for you


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Fantastic :thumbsup:

As well as congratulations! Superb gift from the dealer that registration!


----------



## Adrey (Dec 8, 2007)

Congrats man....... :bowdown1:


----------



## wizard39 (Mar 4, 2008)

brilliant color.

I had my red gtr for >2 weeks and not the slightest bored with it. Glad I have chosen red. 

Great number plate.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

here's some pics in the sunlight. sorry, didn't make it to hiroo today. off to yokohama this afternoon.


----------



## LordeRyall (Mar 5, 2008)

Congratulations.



tokyogtr said:


> Run in is 1st 500km under 3000rpm, 2nd 500km under 4000rpm, oil change at 4000kms. The oil has already been changed after they did the minor bedding in at the track.


Wow. Very surprised that the run-in is so restrictive and that the oil change isn't after the first 1000km?????


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

TokyoGTR, you're a bit smaller than I imagined. No matter - looking forward to seeing you at Daikoku next week, hopefully!

And Congrats!!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

LordeRyall said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Very surprised that the run-in is so restrictive and that the oil change isn't after the first 1000km?????


the oil is changed after the track run from mineral to synthetic apparantly. straight from the horses mouth, no oil change until 1st service which is 5000kms. or is it 4000? need to check in the book again.

got pulled over by the cops today... they wanted a picture... jeesh...


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

akasakaR33 said:


> TokyoGTR, you're a bit smaller than I imagined. No matter - looking forward to seeing you at Daikoku next week, hopefully!
> 
> And Congrats!!


not much chance i'm afraid but i do intend on being at fuji speedway next saturday for the trackday.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Congrats 

Hope you can make it next Wednesday night - it's about the only chance I get to take mine out...
Your number plate looks like it's almost a copy of mine too - I'll say that they stole the idea from me


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Great looking car. After living all over the world the last 20 years I have to say that the Yanks do garages the best. I dunno, it looks like you might be able to get a Sanbar in there without a back up cam.:wavey: 


PS, I'm jealous as well!:runaway: :runaway:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice, that red looks sexy.


----------



## GTRLewitt (Mar 20, 2008)

Excellent enjoy! and nice plate - Problem is all the colours look nice.. Lets hope Nissan have every colour at the London Motor show in July so we can all change our orders!:squintdan


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

every colour looks good. it's all about personal preference. one of my main criteria is having a car that people in front notice immediately and get out of the way. red does this, and maybe yellow to some extent. and judging by the way people got out of my way today, it clearly works.

the red really really looks better in the flesh. very fire engine, very glossy and makes the car look very aggressive.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks stunning that. So good im now rethinking my colour choice for the one ove ordered in DMG.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

jamesbilluk said:


> Looks stunning that. So good im now rethinking my colour choice for the one ove ordered in DMG.


stick with DMG... that way my car will stay rare...


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow, how old do you have to be before you drive out there ???

:chuckle:


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Jan 30, 2008)

Fantastic pictures and a fantastic car. Can we have some more pictures please? :bowdown1:

It'll have a twin in the UK as I've order a Red Black Edition. Woohoo!

P.S. Speed Merchant, love the avatar. Jim Lee Batman rocks!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

TheDefiantOne said:


> P.S. Speed Merchant, love the avatar. Jim Lee Batman rocks!


Just discovered after being a long term 'Frank' fan !!! I have to agree!
Sorry, back to the wondrous R35 :thumbsup:


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Jan 30, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Just discovered after being a long term 'Frank' fan !!! I have to agree!
> Sorry, back to the wondrous R35 :thumbsup:


Be sure to check out the Batman Hush arc. It's not Frank, but it got me back into comics!

Hijack over!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

TheDefiantOne said:


> Fantastic pictures and a fantastic car. Can we have some more pictures please? :bowdown1:
> 
> It'll have a twin in the UK as I've order a Red Black Edition. Woohoo!


sure. off to hakone today so should have some nice pics. stunning day here in tokyo. spring well and truly here. perfect day for a red super car.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Yes the red is about the most striking color for this body style. You hit a bullseye there. Fantastic choice.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

ok, one more pic.

drove to hakone today and had my wife in the front and 3 year old in the back. driving a 195mph supercar on the hakone turnpike and skyline with my family in the car and push chair in the trunk... how cool is that?

as it turns out, the attention the red is getting is ridiculous. everywhere i went people are staring like mad. i even had a silver one next to me at one point and no one was looking at it. saw 3 silver and 1 white today... no red though... 

best bit was at the viewpoint with about 50 porsche club guys drooling over the brake discs...


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i've just noticed that in all the pics the red looks nothing like it does in the flesh. i hope people have not been basing their decision on photos. it's much more fire engine red than it appears in the photos. i was lucky enough to see one in the flesh at my dealer which is why i chose that colour. otherwise i'd have gone DMG cos the photos don't seem to bring out the darkness of the red. it's like seeing a ferrari F1 car on TV vs in the flesh. it's not red at all, it's more burgundy.


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Jan 30, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> i've just noticed that in all the pics the red looks nothing like it does in the flesh. i hope people have not been basing their decision on photos. it's much more fire engine red than it appears in the photos. i was lucky enough to see one in the flesh at my dealer which is why i chose that colour. otherwise i'd have gone DMG cos the photos don't seem to bring out the darkness of the red. it's like seeing a ferrari F1 car on TV vs in the flesh. it's not red at all, it's more burgundy.


Thanks for the additional picture! :bowdown1: I haven't seen a Vibrant Red car in the flesh yet but I do intend on heading up to Middlehurst to view their car once I get the time. I've only seen the Super Silver car in the flesh (other than a very brief look at the Litchfield Black car that passed me on the way to work) and it looked fantastic.


----------



## R35NZ (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi there, 

Well done on finally getting the car. Hope you enjoy it as much as I do. 

Bad news about the tire though. Hope some aftermarket system is out soon that can reset the damn light. 

I had a look in the book and see it needs servicing at 1,000k's then 2,500 then 5,000. Of course I can't read what needs doing just when. Are those first two safety checks?

Cheers, 

Ps the red really does look fantastic!


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

should post a family photo next to the car.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

maximum6 said:


> should post a family photo next to the car.


heh, happy for my wife and kid to be in it but keeping my identity secret...


----------



## sewid (Sep 2, 2005)

Congrats on the car. That number plate must have nearly every other 35 owner in Tokyo envious.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

sewid said:


> Congrats on the car. That number plate must have nearly every other 35 owner in Tokyo envious.


thanks. actually i think they ordered a bunch of them as 35 but you cannot choose the letter. i was either very lucky or they REALLY like me...


----------



## Ulrik (Oct 12, 2005)

More pictures of the car please, any pics from the inside ?

Thanks alot

// André from Sweden


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

You certainly make chosing a colour hard.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Indeed, thought i had my choice all sorted out, except after seeing these pics in red, Sims got a call of me changing it to red........ sorry tokyogtr..


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

could you post some pics of the inside? i'd be interested to see more of the red on the black edition seats in daylight. oh, and does the red of the seats match the red of the car? then it would look great i guess


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

my car's the premium version. no red interior, all black and silver.

i've seen 2 other red gtrs since the weekend now. but i've seen about 5 black, 4 silver, 1 white.... in tokyo they're popping up more and more. almost becoming as common as porsches...


----------



## yuangs (Apr 9, 2008)

Congratulations, how lucky you are! I just wondering someday i can happen to see one here...


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

tokyogtr said:


> i've just noticed that in all the pics the red looks nothing like it does in the flesh. it's much more fire engine red than it appears in the photos. it's not red at all, it's more burgundy.





tokyogtr said:


> the red really really looks better in the flesh. very fire engine, very glossy and makes the car look very aggressive.


I found this pic of the MCR car and thought about your posts that pics don´t seem to bring out the deep red colour that the car really has. Would you say that this pic better shows what the car looks like in the flesh?










(Sorry for the big pic but I just found it on gtrblog.com.)

/P


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow !   Don't know whats happened there, but that ain't no Red I've ever seen except on Rovers etc ?!! :chuckle: 

I would think it's either bad light photo, and/or soeone messing with Photoshop.
the R35 original red is........uh........... RED !!!


----------



## sewid (Sep 2, 2005)

That's just a bad photo! That car is as red as red can be but overcast plus pretty poor camera = bad colour in the photo.


----------



## Kuro GT-R (Apr 25, 2008)

Is the rear camera near the registration plate a official nissan option or just something the dealer was able to fit?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

that looks NOTHING like my car's colour.

the rear camera is an official nissan dealer option. not fitted in the factory but at the performance center.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Peely said:


> Wow !   Don't know whats happened there, but that ain't no Red I've ever seen except on Rovers etc ?!! :chuckle:
> 
> I would think it's either bad light photo, and/or soeone messing with Photoshop.
> the R35 original red is........uh........... RED !!!


Thanks for the info! 

/P


----------

